# Tomcat und 404 -> von jetzt auf gleich



## stoevinho (11. Apr 2012)

Hallo Forumgemeinde,

beim Ausführen eines miniupdates im Quellcode (Design von Tabelle) kam auf einmal gar nichts mehr: 404 ...

Wat????? Schritt rückgängig gemacht, eben gings ja noch. Und? NICHTS! WAAAAAAT?!?!

Backup rübergeschoben, das lief vorhin auch noch. NICHTS!

Server neugestartet. NICHTS. PC neugestart. NICHTS. Tomcatserver in Eclipse neu eingeführt. NICHTS.
Tomcat per Hand gestartet und getestet - er läuft aber immernoch 404.

AAAAH!??? Was is das denn??? 

Oh mein Gott. Ich hab kein Plan woher das kommen kann.
*
Bitte bitte hilfe... was kann ich jetzt tun um den Fehler zu finden?*

Grüße


----------



## stoevinho (11. Apr 2012)

BOA EY!!... so schnell wie der Dreck kam ging er wieder. JETZT gehts wieder..

Grummel - was war das denn bitteschön? Kommt das häufiger vor? Hab grad ordentlich geschwitzt...


----------



## Fant (11. Apr 2012)

Eventuell hat Tomcat noch eine alte Version deiner Datei benutzt. Hast du die "Hot-Deploy"-Funktion aus deiner IDE heraus benutzt? Mir ist sowas mit verschiedensten Kombinationen von IDE, Server und verwendeten Frameworks auch schon passiert. 

Gruß Fant


----------



## stoevinho (11. Apr 2012)

Also mir ist das schon 2 weitere Male passiert. Dass mit dem Hot Deploy kann schon gut möglich sein. 
Jedenfalls sind das reproduzierbare Fehler, die beim Tabellenlayouting auftreten - sehr komisch!

Wenn man weiß wie das zu umgehen ist, gehts. Aber der erste Schock hat tief gesessen. Ich muss dann jetzt jedesmal im Eclipse Projekt stoppen, Server löschen, neu hinzufügen und dann neu deployen *nerv*

Whatever. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!! Schönen Abend noch


----------



## sence (18. Apr 2012)

schau mal in den Catalina.out log beim nächsten mal, was er dir dazu sagt


----------

